# Has anyone tried talkspace.com?



## lde22

Has anyone tried this website talkspace.com? It's literally therapy online. You pay to talk to a licensed therapist (like an LMFT, one with a Ph.d) online. It's kind of expensive though, $25 per week for unlimited messaging therapy, and $29 for 30 min live video therapy.

I'm just wondering if anyone has tried using this site before and if it is any good or not. I got a 4th of July coupon for $20 off so I might try it to check it out.


----------



## yelda

not expensive for me but I have enough therapy experience to conclude that therapy is useless for me and for the majority.


----------



## ASadSummer

I really need therapy but cant bring myself to talk about myself, much less the things in my life that have affected me to the point im now this shriveled up sad excuse for a human. I like the idea of talkspace though, seems more comfortable than having to go into someones personal office space.


----------



## seeking777

For anyone who does decide to sign up with this service, please make sure to research the background of this website and the therapists on it before you do so. Make sure they are legitimate therapists, find out what state they are licensed in and whether they are actually licensed there. Find out who started and maintains the website. Make sure they graduated from a real university and have experience working with patients who struggle with anxiety disorders.


----------



## kad43

*Talkspace*

I was wondering if you ended up using the site, if you found it benefical and if you still have the coupon code?
Thanks


----------



## lde22

kad43 said:


> I was wondering if you ended up using the site, if you found it benefical and if you still have the coupon code?
> Thanks


I haven't officially signed up, but you can register and get a few free responses from a therapist. I've only exchanged 3 messages with my therapist but so far she sounds kind of scripted, robotic, and vague. But you can register and start a free consultation with a therapist if you want. You just need to enter your email address. That coupon code expired already so I can't use it now.


----------



## sweetyp

*Talk space scam*

READ THE FINE PRINT CAREFULLY. i signed up for this thinking i would only be paying $25/ month and would be able to cancel whenever i wanted. the advisor also gave me a discount code for $25 off so i assumed that just meant the first month would be free for users to try out. 
i verified this with her and her response was yes i would be getting $25 off and would be charged $75. WAIT WHAT? how did we go from $25-$75
I went to check my bank statement and to my surprise i have a pending transaction from talkspace for $92.37!!!!!

As soon as I noticed this I messaged my advisor and told her I would like to cancel. I have not heard a response as of yet....


----------



## Catastrophizer

sweetyp said:


> READ THE FINE PRINT CAREFULLY. i signed up for this thinking i would only be paying $25/ month and would be able to cancel whenever i wanted. the advisor also gave me a discount code for $25 off so i assumed that just meant the first month would be free for users to try out.
> i verified this with her and her response was yes i would be getting $25 off and would be charged $75. WAIT WHAT? how did we go from $25-$75
> I went to check my bank statement and to my surprise i have a pending transaction from talkspace for $92.37!!!!!
> 
> As soon as I noticed this I messaged my advisor and told her I would like to cancel. I have not heard a response as of yet....


It plainly states that you are paying $25 WEEK but that you are billed MONTHLY. They do not hide that at all, it is right on the front page. It is not hidden in some fine print. It is your fault for not paying attention or asking before you signed up to make sure you understood. You make a one month commitment and can cancel at anytime, you just have to pay for that month. There was an issue with coupon codes not applying correctly at one time, so if that is the case with you, just let them know and they will credit $25 back to your card.


----------



## MeeganAnn1989

*On the fence with this one :/*



lde22 said:


> I haven't officially signed up, but you can register and get a few free responses from a therapist. I've only exchanged 3 messages with my therapist but so far she sounds kind of scripted, robotic, and vague. But you can register and start a free consultation with a therapist if you want. You just need to enter your email address. That coupon code expired already so I can't use it now.


I agree with you. I checked the website out about an hour ago and the women I was doing the consultation with seemed to be giving me scripted responses and seemed more interested about pushing the website than figuring out why I was there and what kind of help I needed. I understand that they are a business and they don't want to give to much away without getting something in return, but she didn't make me feel like my problems would be a priority until I registered. I gave my whole story and I got a "Anxiety of emotional fluctuation can be hard to deal with. Have you had therapy in the past?" I then explained to her that no I hadn't had professional help in the past because I am very anxious about talking to people I don't know anyway and the thought of not only having to talk to a stranger but completely open up to them has kept me from seeking help from a professional in person. I then got the "Yes opening up can be scary" and in the same message the product pushing started and with in 2 minutes messages about the service, costs of subscribing, coupons for a $25 discount if used within 24 hours came through. The message that got me was "Please let me know which option you decide and when you have subscribed and we will work out what options are best for you, which therapist would be best for you, and what you are looking for in a therapist". I know this women was doing her job but if felt very impersonal and I didn't feel like I was priority...only my money. I'm on the fence with this. It seems like a great idea but I don't feel comfortable handing them $99 dollars for my first month when I really don't know what kind of service I truly getting.


----------



## Liz Bel

I have been using Talkspace for about two weeks now, and I find it to be awesome! My therapist sent me an article about herself written in a local newspaper, so yeah, I know she's real and that she has a practice. She's also pretty helpful, so that's the important part for me. The consultation therapist was a bit scripted, but they have to be, as an entry point to the service. I am also digging the fact that this is based around my schedule and as someone who has several jobs that require a ton of running around, it helps me stay sane without worrying about more scheduling issues. Life's hard enough man. I think that once you get past the initial consultation and are paired with your primary therapist, who is looking to do their job rather than sell you the service, then you are good to go. It may not be for everyone, but it works for me. Just sayin'


----------



## starrynight767

*Talkspace= scam*

I tried this and asked for help. I've been having panic attacks and the therapist kept reiterating what I was saying in order to "narrow" down my information. I asked for a phone call and instead of offering the $29 web interphase she asked for $175 for a 45 minute phone call. Talkspace uses people who have developed learned helplessness. Instead of addressing a real issue they assume this. They spread information out and confuse it. This is not a healthy nor professional way of helping those that need it.


----------



## 8888

I don't call that expensive, my in-person art therapist charges me $80 per 50 minute session. Therapy has really helped me. I have multiple mental health problems, not just social anxiety, and while I must admit therapy has helped me more with my other mental health issues than my social anxiety, I think it's worth a try. A therapist can help you change your thinking which can alleviate anxiety and teach you ways to cope with anxiety. I'm not saying therapy works for everyone but I think you should give it a try.


----------

